# Ascolto...



## Fedifrago (17 Febbraio 2008)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=7XciWEZIl-E

Me gusta!


----------



## Fedifrago (17 Febbraio 2008)

*Tambien*

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=hPj1s0idlhI

..ma anche  

	
	
		
		
	


	





http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=qqnvNd-dSpE

Ps. dedicato agli amici sardi!!


----------



## MariLea (17 Febbraio 2008)

mi piace la musica degli spot Philadelphia,
sai il titolo?


----------



## Mari' (17 Febbraio 2008)

E allora Fedi' l'hai visto poi -In to the wild-?

Cosa ne pensi, che impressioni/sensazioni ti ha dato?  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Buon pomeriggio gente


----------



## MariLea (17 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> E allora Fedi' l'hai visto poi -In to the wild-?
> 
> Cosa ne pensi, che impressioni/sensazioni ti ha dato?
> 
> ...


Buonasera signò 

	
	
		
		
	


	




visto che, di tanto in tanto, si dedica all'accoglienza... le consiglio di scegliere una musica adatta di sottofondo.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=0ii3ACir7q4&feature=related

le pare eccessiva?


----------



## Mari' (17 Febbraio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> Buonasera signò
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AFFATTO! ... me la suono e me la canto ogni mattina alla faccia delle VITA  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   solo cosi la posso castigare


----------



## Mari' (17 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> E allora Fedi' l'hai visto poi -In to the wild-?
> 
> Cosa ne pensi, che impressioni/sensazioni ti ha dato?
> 
> ...


Vabbe' Fedi' ti leggo piu' tardi o domani.


Buona serata a tutti.


----------



## Fedifrago (17 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> E allora Fedi' l'hai visto poi -In to the wild-?
> 
> Cosa ne pensi, che impressioni/sensazioni ti ha dato?
> 
> ...





Mari' ha detto:


> Vabbe' Fedi' ti leggo piu' tardi o domani.
> 
> 
> Buona serata a tutti.


Son tornato ora dopo un andata-ritorno dal veneto in quattro ore!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Si, l'ho visto ieri sera...Posto nell'apposito thread!


----------



## Fedifrago (18 Febbraio 2008)

*Quale?*



mailea ha detto:


> mi piace la musica degli spot Philadelphia,
> sai il titolo?


Questo?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=eRNjGia0FLk


----------



## Fedifrago (15 Marzo 2008)

*Chissà perchè..*

...oggi ho in mente questa... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





"Si sa che la gente da buoni consigli
sentendosi come gesù nel tempio..."


Giaggià...fa sorridere vedere  a volte chi non riesce a concretizzare certe fantasie per sè...suggerire ad altre metodi "sicuri" per finalizzare le loro!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	


















http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=0jJYA9xaqcs


----------



## Mari' (15 Marzo 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> ...oggi ho in mente questa...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bellissima canzone, grande De Andre'!


Fedi' la sapevi questa? 

http://www.ansa.it/opencms/export/site/notizie/rubriche/inbreve/visualizza_new.html_20692402.html


----------



## Quibbelqurz (15 Marzo 2008)

All'occasione ho trovato questo:


http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=Kb6LSTHYg80


----------



## Fedifrago (15 Marzo 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Bellissima canzone, grande De Andre'!
> 
> 
> Fedi' la sapevi questa?
> ...


Quella no...ma in paesino vicino a casa mia c'era un locale del genere,,,chiuso per un giro di prostituzione!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Se vogliono con quella motivazione li chiudono tutti...speriamo non chiudano anche il forum!!!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (15 Marzo 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Bellissima canzone, grande De Andre'!
> 
> 
> Fedi' la sapevi questa?
> ...


Incollo per riferimento:


> 'BOCCA DI ROSA', NIGHT CHIUSO PER LAMENTELE MOGLIPIZZOLI (L'AQUILA) - Forse è Pizzoli la 'mitica' S.Ilario immaginata da Fabrizio De André, con le donne "cui avevano sottratto l'osso" corse "all'ordine costituito" riuscendo a far chiudere un night club. Come nella S.Ilario di 'Bocca di Rosa', "le comari del paesino" stanche dell'assenza dei loro uomini e inviperite per l'alleggerimento dei portafogli alla fine si sono rivolte ai carabinieri. Nella versione abruzzese, Bocca di Rosa è il night 'Lap dance'. Le mogli o le conviventi a casa e i mariti a vedere la lap dance, in una specie di "furto d'amore...punito dall'ordine costituito".
> 
> Morale: denuncia delle donne ai Carabinieri, sequestro e sigilli al night dopo "le numerose lamentele ed esposti da parte delle mogli e conviventi di uomini frequentatori, ma anche di qualche uomo pentitò", come recita il comunicato dei carabinieri dell'Aquila, che con l'operazione si chiusura del night sperano di aver riportato un po' di pace nelle case del vicino paese. Il titolare del 'Lap Dance' - R.D.C., pescarese di 53 anni - é stato denunciato per 'apertura dell'esercizio commerciale e locale danzante in mancanza di autorizzazione". Ma siccome "una notizia un po' originale non ha bisogno di alcun giornale, come una freccia dall'arco scocca vola veloce di bocca in bocca", ecco la chiusura a Vasto (Chieti) di un altro locale l'Angel Club, circolo privato con entraineuse, sigillato per varie irregolarità amministrative e non per la sollevazione popolare delle donne del posto.


----------



## Mari' (15 Marzo 2008)

*UNA VERA CHICCA!*

Ragazzi ... non commento va ... commentate voi:

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=LGhChfc-T5Y







  ...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ...


----------



## MariLea (15 Marzo 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Questo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sì, proprio questo!
vorrei scaricarlo, sai il titolo?


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Marzo 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> sì, proprio questo!
> vorrei scaricarlo, sai il titolo?


Domani controllo (dovrei averlo già scaricato...) poi ti dico!!


----------



## Fedifrago (18 Marzo 2008)

Intanto...questa!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=2A2Jt4WOxN8


----------

